# Webmin not allowing login. [TEH SOLVED]

## HydroSan

I can't seem to get Webmin to let me log in with Root. It works fine on my Router which is the exact same configuration, but not on my testing box, which is set up -exactly- the same way. (I'm planning on switching my router over to my testing box soon.)

I need Webmin to configure Apache, MySQL and a bunch of other stuff easily. When I try to log in as Root, it says, "Login failed. Please try again." But I know my password is good, as I can SSH in as a normal user and su into Root. SSH shouldn't affect Webmin settings, right? 

The logs on the box in question displays the following:

```
webmin[ 2880 ]: Invalid login as root from 192.168.0.2
```

... repeatedly. And a normal user doesn't work at all, with:

```
webmin: Non-existent login as vanilla from 192.168.0.2
```

My IP's are as follows.

Current: 192.168.0.3

Tester Box: 192.168.0.2 (not working)

Current Router: 192.168.0.1 (working)

Any suggestions?

EDIT: I might also want to add that I can't even get Webmin to log in with Lynx from the actual box itself. Have I done something?   :Shocked: 

----------

## neomatrix35

shitty as this sounds.. .but it shouldnt take long to do... try unmerging webmin and re-emrge it to get rid of the configurations you gave it. might be something you did in the configurations

----------

## Mikessu

Have you tried logging in as "admin"? It's the default account instead of root when webmin has been installed manually. Anyway it should be root when installed from portage but you can always try.

----------

## HydroSan

 *neomatrix35 wrote:*   

> shitty as this sounds.. .but it shouldnt take long to do... try unmerging webmin and re-emrge it to get rid of the configurations you gave it. might be something you did in the configurations

 

Huzzah! It be werkin'.   :Shocked:  Thank you.

EDIT: I'd also like to add that I rm -r'd the /etc/webmin directory after an emerge -C.

----------

## neomatrix35

NP....now all you have to do is remember what u did... and dont do it again  :Wink: .... wish i could remember what i did or didnt do that made it so that i cant view my windows shares anymore... oh well maybe someday i'll figure it out.

----------

